# Frozen pulled pork thawing



## nverlast1 (Sep 4, 2018)

I smoked my first pork butt and it turned out great. I froze about 5 pounds of it. My question is we plan eating it for tailgate sunday. Should I take out freezer and just let it thaw out in fridge on thurs/fri or should I wait til maybe saturday night and use crock pot to thaw?


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Sep 4, 2018)

I usually let mine thaw in the fridge overnight. But I have mine vac packed in 1lb packages which is about enough for the kids and I. 5lbs, I would think Thursday night would work out, then by Saturday evening if it isn't quite thawed, toss it in the crock pot for a bit.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 4, 2018)

At the very least, I'd pull it the day before it goes in the crock pot and be sure to add some sort of finishing sauce to the crockpot so it doesn't dry/burn. I generally will pull mine at least a day in advance of when I want to use it, then if needed, I just put it into a tub/bowl of luke warm water to finish thawing.


----------



## kelbro (Sep 4, 2018)

Whatever you do, don't microwave it. Gives it an odd taste.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 4, 2018)

kelbro said:


> Whatever you do, don't microwave it. Gives it an odd taste.


I've often wondered what would happen if I microwaved a frozen vaccum sealed pack. I just assume it might explode or some thing..


----------



## kelbro (Sep 4, 2018)

It won't explode if you use defrost mode. I prefer letting it thaw in the frig or in a pan of boiling water.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 4, 2018)

I've never had an issue with reheating in a microwave for small portions but if you are going to warm all five pounds at once then I am thinking the crock pot works great. I would pull it out on Thursday as well just based on how much you have to thaw. Sounds like the beginning of a great tailgate. 

George


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2018)

Yup in the fridge. Microwave warming meat does change the flavor but if you do it on a lower power its not as bad.
Crock pot works great as said. But you can also use the vacuum bag as a boiling bag and it works great.

Warren


----------



## js0813 (Sep 4, 2018)

Throwing the vac bag into boiling water always seems to turn out best for us here. Not dry or off tasting. We usually split it up into ~2 lb bags.


----------



## wbf610 (Sep 4, 2018)

Boiling water, throw the vac bag right in it.  I’ve thawed in the fridge, and thrown it in frozen.  Works either way.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 4, 2018)

wbf610 said:


> Boiling water, throw the vac bag right in it.  I’ve thawed in the fridge, and thrown it in frozen.  Works either way.


+1  That is the only way we reheat any leftover smoked meats anymore.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 4, 2018)

NL1, I concur with the boil the bag crowd!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 5, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup in the fridge. Microwave warming meat does change the flavor but if you do it on a lower power its not as bad.
> Crock pot works great as said. But you can also use the vacuum bag as a boiling bag and it works great.
> 
> Warren



Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 5, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> +1  That is the only way we reheat any leftover smoked meats anymore.



Yup agree I even do ribs that way taste as though they just came out of the smoker.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2018)

I also toss it a pot of water - simmering however not boiling.

Chris


----------



## wbf610 (Sep 5, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I also toss it a pot of water - simmering however not boiling.
> 
> Chris



I do boiling if frozen, then simmer when it’s thawed.  Simmer if thawed.  I should have been more specific in my other post.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 6, 2018)

Question for you boilers: how long does it take to reach serving temps?  Fast or a few hours.  I was quite surprised how fast it took to warm up 30lbs in a turkey roaster oven from defrosted.  Like an hour...  Thought it would take several or longer.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2018)

Sam that depends on the size bags you are using. But not usually long I did like 5lb bags 2 at a time maybe 20 minutes.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks Warren.  That confirms my suspicion that it's FAST.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Sam that depends on the size bags you are using. But not usually long I did like 5lb bags 2 at a time maybe 20 minutes.
> 
> Warren



Zwiller thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Let me also clarify that it was thawed.

Warren


----------

